# Standard Cochin



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I bought my neighbor a standard Cochin 7 wk chick yesterday from a poultry breeder.
When I got her home, we noticed her vent is pulsating. Is this normal? What should we do?
Thx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh. The only time I've seen that is when is preparing to lay an egg. But that can't be the case at that age. 

Does she seem fine overall? If she does, I'd just watch.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

Yes, I spoke to the owner and she does seem to be doing better. Time will tell.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It’s normal don’t worry. Sometimes they do it more right before they poop.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep, it's a sign of having to poop. Chickens poop a lot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lover of birds said:


> Yep, it's a sign of having to poop. Chickens poop a lot.


@lover of birds, where the heck have you been. I hope all has been good for you and your flock.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> @lover of birds, where the heck have you been. I hope all has been good for you and your flock.


Hey there. Been around (just not here). Doing good, How about you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With this danged virus you don't know if the virus caused the absences or if it was just time to go away.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> With this danged virus you don't know if the virus caused the absences or if it was just time to go away.


Viruses on-line! Yikes!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not computer virus'. LOL Covid. I had it twice. The first time really knocked me feet out from under me.


----------

